# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  'Los regadíos malgastan el doble del agua que necesitan'

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de ecoticias.com
http://www.ecoticias.com/sostenibili...enhague-Mexico

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

'Los regadíos malgastan el doble del agua que necesitan' 

El equipo de Vicente Caselles, catedrático de la Universidad de Valencia, ha creado un sistema de teledetección que permitiría ahorrar el 50% del agua de regadío mundial. Es la primera vez que se crea un sistema que aporta este tipo de datos a escala planetaria. Por ello, la Organización Meteorológica Mundial  (OMM) le ha otorgado el premio internacional Norbert Gerbier-Mumm 2010, que distingue al mejor artículo científico con influencia en la Meteorología.

¿Qué ha tenido en cuenta la OMM para premiar su sistema?

 Es innovador porque es la primera vez que se han podido lograr datos a escala planetaria. Hasta ahora se tenían estimaciones realizadas con datos agro-meteorológicos cuya validez está limitada a la escala local, a unos pocos kilómetros cuadrados. Lo bueno de nuestro método es que lo permite hacer a escala global.

¿Cómo funciona?

El sistema funciona a partir de imágenes de satélite y un modelo físico que permite averiguar el agua que pierde la planta al día por transpiración. Gracias a esta información se le puede dar al día siguiente sólo el agua perdida, sin malgastar ni una gota de más.

¿Cuántos litros de agua se malgastan en la actualidad por este motivo en el mundo? 

 El doble de la cantidad que se necesita. Por ello, con nuestro sistema se podría, en función del agua total disponible, duplicar la extensión actual del regadío a escala mundial.

¿Y en España?

También se malgasta dos veces el agua que se necesita para regar la agricultura actual.

¿Qué perjuicios causa este derroche de agua? 

 El principal perjuicio de este derroche es pasarlo mal en épocas de sequía, con restricciones en el uso de agua doméstica, que perjudica a una parte importante de españoles en épocas estivales.

¿Hay alguna tecnología similar que se utilice en la actualidad?

Ningún sistema similar utilizado en la actualidad es capaz de ofrecer datos globales.

¿Han recibido alguna propuesta para utilizar su sistema? 

 De momento, no hemos recibido ninguna propuesta para utilizar el método de forma operativa.

¿Cómo podría un agricultor utilizarlo en la práctica?

Mediante la página web de nuestro grupo de investigación, que se encuentra en la actualidad en desarrollo. Esperamos tenerla disponible en unos meses.

Además de su sistema, ¿qué otros medios se podrían poner para ahorrar agua? 

 Se podría recoger en depósitos el agua de lluvia que cae en los tejados de cada uno de los hogares de los ciudadanos. Así se hacía antaño en la comarca alicantina de La Marina, de donde soy yo.

¿Y qué podrían hacer los consumidores?

Procurar no dejar los grifos abiertos más tiempo del necesario, instalar sistemas de riego de los jardines domésticos que utilizaran la información de nuestro sistema propuesto, etc.

Su equipo también trabaja en el seguimiento mediante teledetección de los fenómenos naturales. ¿Qué resultados han logrado? 

 Durante estos treinta años de vida que tiene mi equipo hemos diseñado sistemas para la predicción y evaluación de daños de una helada, predicción y evaluación de daños causados por incendios forestales, determinación de episodios de contaminación atmosférica en ciudades, estimación de contaminación de lagos y embalses, etc.

¿Se puede utilizar esta información?

Intentaremos proporcionarle la información a través de nuestra página web, que como decía, esperamos tenerla disponible en unos meses.

¿Cuáles son los puntos débiles de los sistemas de teledetección de fenómenos naturales y cómo cree que mejorarán en los próximos años? 

 La resolución espacial aumentará con el fin de tener una información más completa. El punto débil es conseguir que toda la información que generamos los científicos llegue al usuario final.
Perfil biográfico de Vicente Caselles

Vicente Caselles nació en Gata de Gorgos (Alicante). Estudió Ciencias Físicas en la Universidad de Valencia, especialidad de Física Teórica, realizó un Doctorado en Teledetección, y ganó por oposición, primero, una plaza de Profesor Titular de Universidad, y después, una de Catedrático de Universidad. Es Director del Grupo de Teledetección Térmica de la Universidad de Valencia. Ha dirigido más de 20 Tesis Doctorales y más de 20 proyectos de investigación internacionales, y ha publicado más de 200 trabajos científicos.

Alex Fernández Muerza -

----------


## jasg555

Estupenda noticia, a ver si se pone en práctica rápidamente.

Lo único, en lugar de para duplicar las áreas de regadío, que se utilice para  gastar el 50% del agua.

----------


## Salut

Mucho me temo que es el mismo engaño de siempre: considerar "pérdida" el agua que vuelve al medio (_retorno de riego_).

Salvo casos muy puntuales (p. ej. cuando va al mar, o llega a ser utilizado por vegetación silvestre) ese caudal vuelve al acuífero o al río, por lo que NO SE PIERDE: vuelve a ser utilizable por otro regante.

Me parece fenomenal que desarrollen este tipo de tecnologías, pero que no nos cuenten la mentira de que _se podría duplicar la superficie de riego_, porque eso sólo aumentaría la sobreexplotación: el agua en vez de volver al acuífero, se iría a la atmósfera.

----------


## jasg555

> Mucho me temo que es el mismo engaño de siempre: considerar "pérdida" el agua que vuelve al medio (_retorno de riego_).
> 
> Salvo casos muy puntuales (p. ej. cuando va al mar, o llega a ser utilizado por vegetación silvestre) ese caudal vuelve al acuífero o al río, por lo que NO SE PIERDE: vuelve a ser utilizable por otro regante.
> 
> Me parece fenomenal que desarrollen este tipo de tecnologías, pero que no nos cuenten la mentira de que _se podría duplicar la superficie de riego_, porque eso sólo aumentaría la sobreexplotación: el agua en vez de volver al acuífero, se iría a la atmósfera.


 Aunque es un concepto claro, Salut, tienes que desarrollarlo un poco. Me refiero a ampliarlo de cara a que nos suele descuadrar.

 Por ejemplo, los no iniciados en general, podemos pensar que es mejor quwe se gaste menos agua en los mismos regadíos. Con eso se explotan menos las cuencas, acuíferos, etc...

Sin embargo, según tu concepto, volvería al mismo lugar, siempre y cuando el agua se sacara de la misma cuenca.

 Se me ocurre un caso claro, el de los macrorregadíos de la Mancha. Allí se utiliza el regadío intensivo a tutiplén, y sin embargo esos retornos no han hecho que el acuífero en parte se recupere, o al menos no baje tan dramáticamente.

Qué porcentaje se puede perder por transpiración, etc...?

----------


## Salut

> Sin embargo, según tu concepto, volvería al mismo lugar, siempre y cuando el agua se sacara de la misma cuenca.


Al mismo sitio no exactamente. Depende del punto de toma (que puede estar a muchos km, pasando por canales kilométricos) y de las características de las rocas que se ubiquen debajo de la zona de riego.

Espero que con algún documento gráfico se entienda mejor.


Las plantas para vivir necesitan tomar agua del suelo, siendo la mayor parte de esa agua para bombearla hasta sus hojas y de allí ser "transpiradas" (enfriando la hoja y permitiendo que el estoma absorba CO2).

La cantidad de agua transpirada no depende de la técnica de riego, sino de la superficie foliar de la planta, del estrés hídrico al que decidamos someterla [directamente relacionado con la cosecha], etc. Por tanto podemos considerarla como algo relativamente fijo, invariable.



Ahora podemos ver un riego "a manta", inundando toda la superficie del cultivo.

La transpiración, como ya vimos, se mantiene constante. ¿Cuáles son las otras salidas de agua del sistema? Principalmente dos: la evaporación directa desde el suelo y la infiltración en el acuífero.

La evaporación desde el suelo depende ante todo de la superficie mojada (a más superficie, más evaporación), del tiempo que permanece mojada (más tiempo, más evaporación) y de su exposición a la radiación solar / viento (más exposición, más evaporación).

Con el riego "a manta" se moja toda la superficie, y en consecuencia evapora bastante.

Pero la inmensa mayoría del agua se """pierde""" por infiltración: va a recargar el acuífero [si no hay acuífero, escurre muy pronto al arroyo más cercano].

Si la toma de aguas es superficial -especialmente si está lejos-, esto puede suponer una importante presión sobre el río, y el acuífero recibiría una recarga por encima de lo normal. Por tanto, no es deseable.

Si la toma de aguas es subterránea (como sucede en muchos casos), o una toma superficial cercana sin que exista acuífero debajo, el impacto es poco significativo a nivel de cantidad de agua -sí puede serlo en cuanto a contaminación química y gasto energético-.



Pero regando por gravedad -sin los caros sistemas por presión- se puede controlar mucho mejor la cantidad de agua aplicada regando por surcos. En este caso, se suele mojar una superficie menor del suelo innecesariamente (reduciendo así la evaporación) y sobre todo se reduce la infiltración (se aplica una cantidad más ajustada de agua).

Si la toma de agua era superficial, el impacto de introducir este sistema de riego es claramente positivo.

Si la toma de agua era subterrénea, se ahorra en bombeo y contaminación agraria... pero a efectos de cantidad de agua solamente se ahorra la pequeña parte que deja de evaporarse. 




El mismo concepto, ya bajo un sistema a presión (riego por goteo): el punto de aplicación es más definido aún, por lo que se moja menos suelo y por tanto se evapora menos. Pero sobre todo, se puede controlar con muchísima precisión la cantidad de agua aplicada. Por lo tanto, se podría potencialmente reducir las infiltraciones a 0.

Normalmente no se reducen las infiltraciones a 0 para evitar la salinización del suelo, por lo que siempre se echa algo más de agua de la que necesitaría estrictamente la planta.

Si la dotación de agua es superficial, el impacto de este sistema es claramente positivo. 

Si es de aguas subterréneas, pues igual que con los surcos: se ahorra un poquitín, pero sobre todo se ahorra en bombeo y fertilizante.






Llegamos con la mala bestia: el riego por aspersión.

A este sistema de riego, además de las pérdidas de los otros sistemas, se suman otras: los arrastres por viento (creo que todos hemos sentido alguna vez la frescor del agua al pasar cerca de aspersores en alguna ciudad), y la interceptación en las hojas de la planta (agua que no llega a tocar el suelo).

Se moja toda la superficie del suelo (salvo en microaspersión), por lo que la evaporación desde el suelo es la misma que con un riego a manta. Sin embargo, al poder controlarse la dosis de agua exacta -igual que en el riego por goteo-, se puede reducir la infiltración al mínimo imprescindible para evitar la salinización.

Aunque al final la aspersión envie mucha más agua a la atmósfera que los restantes sistemas, en el contador del riego parece haberse gastado menos agua -toda la que se ha dejado de infiltrar-.

Si la toma de aguas era superficial y el acuífero sobre el que se asienta el riego no está sobreexplotado, el impacto de este sistema es positivo.

Si la toma de aguas era subterránea o el cultivo está sobre un acuífero sobreexplotado, el impacto de este sistema es brutalmente negativo.

----------


## Salut

Ahora pongámosle cifras -siempre muy orientativas, a ojímetro, porque dependerá mucho de las condiciones locales y la práctica del agricultor-.

Vamos a suponer que el cultivo necesita transpirar "100" para dar la cosecha deseada... y el resto, son los aportes adicionales para las diferentes "pérdidas".

*Sistema por goteo:*
- Transpiración: 100
- Evaporación: 10
- Infiltración: 10
TOTAL CONTADOR: 120
A atmósfera: 110
A subsuelo: 10

*Sistema por surcos:*
- Transpiración: 100
- Evaporación: 20
- Infiltración: 60
TOTAL CONTADOR: 180
A atmósfera: 120
A subsuelo: 60

*Sistema a manta:*
- Transpiración: 100
- Evaporación: 50
- Infiltración: 150
TOTAL CONTADOR: 300
A atmósfera: 150
A subsuelo: 150


*Sistema por aspersión:*
- Transpiración: 100
- Evaporación: 50
- Arrastre viento: 20
- Intercepción: 20
- Infiltración: 10
TOTAL CONTADOR: 200
A atmósfera: 190
A subsuelo: 10

----------------------------------------------------------

*Eficiencia en contador*
- Goteo: 83%
- Surcos: 56%
- Manta: 33%
- Aspersión: 50%

*Eficiencia en recursos no recuperables* (los que van a la atmósfera)
- Goteo: 91%
- Surcos: 83%
- Manta: 67%
- Aspersión: 53%

---------------------------------------------------------

*¿Qué sucede si aplicamos lo ahorrado "en contador" a aumentar la superficie?*

Supongamos que se cambia un riego a manta por un riego por goteo:
Manta gasta 300, Goteo gasta 120 => se puede regar 2 veces y media la superficie.

Regando a manta el destino de los 300 hm3 era:
A atmósfera: 150
A subsuelo: 150

Regando por goteo el destino de esos 300 hm3 será:
A atmósfera: 110 * 2,5 = 275
A subsuelo: 10 * 2,5 = 25

En consecuencia, el acuífero recibe 125 hm3 menos que antes... que se pierden en la atmósfera.


Tarde o temprano la Confederación Hidrográfica detectará menores infiltraciones que antes en ese acuífero, o menores aportes de ese acuífero al río, apareciendo un déficit de.... EXACTAMENTE 125 hm3!

----------


## Salut

*Ahorro real del agua: actuar sobre la Evapotranspiración*

Los sistemas de riego a presión pueden ahorrar mucha agua en el contador (y beneficiar así algunos cursos de agua superficiales), pero en la práctica el conjunto de la cuenca puede incluso llegar a perder recursos -p. ej. al introducir riego por aspersión-.

Para ahorrar relamente agua hay que actuar sobre la evapotranspiración:

* Pérdidas por intercepción y arrastre de viento: si se riega por aspersión, se pueden evitar muchas pérdidas regando de noche, con poco viento, y preferentemente con los aspersores a ras de suelo.

* Pérdidas por evaporación desde el suelo: Reduciendo la superficie mojada (surcos, o incluso goteros soterrados), reduciendo el tiempo que permanece mojada (riegos más espaciados en el tiempo, pero más abundantes para que quede más bajo la superficie) y protegiendo la superficie con acolchados varios (el más eficiente, una lámina de plástico). O evitando que corra el aire entre la plantación (poniendo cortavientos).

* Pérdidas por transpiración de la planta: En el post anterior lo tratamos como algo invariable, pero se puede modificar un poco. Por ejemplo, cambiando a variedades que requieren menos agua, reduciendo la cosecha o con podas de ramas finas que retire mucha superficie foliar -también en detrimento de la cosecha-.

Con una buena programación de riegos se podría optimizar la relación agua transpirada-cosecha deseada.

----------


## jasg555

Como te dije, explicación magistral, sólo tiene ese calificativo.

Los "no iniciados", que somos muchísimos, tendemos a confundir conceptos y a no tener en cuenta otros como la infiltración y la evaporación.

Ahora, por mi parte, al menos no estaré pez.

 Es curiosa la manipulación que se quiere ejercer con las noticias a bombo y platillo sobre mejoras y optimización de regadíos, y que ese ahorro en lugar de dejarlo en la cuenca y no sobreexplotar, se utiliza o se quiere utilizar para ampliar zonas de riego.

No tenía claro las diferencias de infiltración entre los distintos tipos de riego, aunque si tenía conocía bien el de evaporación.

 Tampoco tengo muy claro el concepto de salinización. Imagino que es más acusado cuanta más agua extraiga del terreno la propia planta, y cuanto menor sea el agua que se utilice en el riego. Por lo que habrá que contar con un mínimo siempre de agua que la contrarrestre. Un equilibrio delicado.

 En definitiva, hay que planificar el regadío, no con un concepto económico, sino con un concepto de sostenibilidad.

Muchas gracias por el aporte.

----------


## ben-amar

Enhorabuena y gracias Salut por esta brillante exposicion, magistral como dice jags.

Si no recuerdo mal, En Israel se utiliza tambien un sistema de riego controlado por ordenador y con los satelites midiendo la sequedad y salinizacion real del suelo y la cantidad exacta de agua que necesita la planta.

----------


## Salut

> Si no recuerdo mal, En Israel se utiliza tambien un sistema de riego controlado por ordenador y con los satelites midiendo la sequedad y salinizacion real del suelo y la cantidad exacta de agua que necesita la planta.


Si, es algo muy útil para ahorrar agua en contador... y en parte también para reducir la evaporación desde el suelo: si se riega únicamente cuando hace falta, se moja menos veces la superficie del suelo. 

De todas formas, confío más en sensores instalados en el suelo que en satélites -mil cosas pueden modificar la longitud de onda emitida e introducir errores en la gestión-.

----------

